# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Bobby East killed, suspect shot by California police

## Authentic

Former NASCAR Xfinity Series and Craftsman Truck Series driver Bobby East was stabbed to death on July 13, 2022 following a confrontation with a "transient" at a gas station in Westminster, CA.

The transient was located by police at an apartment in Anaheim and was killed by law enforcement.

East was a southern California native and was a three time USAC champion in Silver Crown and midgets competition.

Bobby East murder: California police shoot, kill suspect wanted in former NASCAR drivers death | Fox News

----------

Crusader (07-16-2022),Physics Hunter (07-16-2022),Swedgin (07-18-2022),tlmjl (07-19-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

What the hell was he doing in Kali?

----------


## Authentic

> What the hell was he doing in Kali?


He is from here.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_East

----------


## Physics Hunter

> He is from here.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_East


He had the money to leave.  Real shame what happened, but a little bit too ironic, don't you think.

----------


## Authentic

> He had the money to leave.  Real shame what happened, but a little bit too ironic, don't you think.


Not sure what you mean. 

Westminster isn't exactly crime central. It isn't Beverly Hills, either. It is home to Little Saigon.

Central Orange County is a bit gritty, but it isn't like South Central L.A.

----------


## Authentic

The joke about Westminster is that there are few dogs on the street because they are on the dinner table.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Not sure what you mean. 
> 
> Westminster isn't exactly crime central. It isn't Beverly Hills, either. It is home to Little Saigon.
> 
> Central Orange County is a bit gritty, but it isn't like South Central L.A.


Live with the liberals and you get the crazies for free...

----------

